# grasshopper spore & bees?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We need to know is the grasshopper spore bad for the bees? We could use the spore but don't want to if it is harmful for the bees. Thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are referring to Nolo bait....it says it only effects grasshoppers and some types of crickets, but I was wondering the same thing. It might be worth a call to the manufacturer.


----------

